# magnets to arm matching



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

how does one determine matching magnet strength to arms..i am curious as i would like to purchase some neo magnets by nacho but want to match safely with the proper armurature 
thanks
dave:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

all neo magnets are going to require custom wound arms in the 2 ohm or less range. then everything else has to be stronger too, like gears, electrics, tires ........
check with YOUR custom arm winder which color Nacho Neo magnets he recommends for a specific wind.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Any more details?
Tjet , Magnatraction, 
Armature? ohm range
Have you tried some Poly magnets and a 4-7 ohm arm?


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

nope have not..just asking the knowledge board here before i go experimenting and burn things up or get disappointed..just toying with ideas in my head right now..so always like to ask first..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wyatt, there will be more folks weighing in as they get off work and tune in. throughout the weekend. stay tuned.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

If you need a pancake motor to match those magnets, I can custom build what you need, let me know!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

send me your info grigs..not sure what i am going to do..did not buy the magnets yet..just fielding the suggestions on how to..thanks
dave


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Are you looking to drag race, or road race? I have been messing around with Nacho's Neo magnet for a few years now in both AFX and T-Jets for road racing.

I have found any cars with the Neos to be very demanding and a handful to drive. Tough to get them smooth, I would compare running them to running an inline magnet car similar to a Patriot or Storm with something a bit stronger than stock magnets.

There is absolutely no coast in these cars! Contoller trigger response is completely different from Poly magnet equipped cars. Tire height must be found where the downforce of the magnets vs the handling of the car are in sync. I have had to use non-magnetic rear axles and loctite the crown gears. Would like to try something other than a plastic crown gear as I need to replace it every time we race. Thats bad because although our track is 30' x 4', we only run three lap heats and 5 lap features. With a couple laps practice thrown in, I'm burning through crown gears every 10 to 15 laps!

Another issue you will need to be concerned with is heat! Our 5 laps features are about as far as I'd want to push mine. We do run a high voltage, about 25, so that is part of the problem too, but the combination of the Neo magnets and low ohm arms create quite the little blast furnace!


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

just to road race..looking to build some fast t jets ..to pull out of the box on occasion and race..no dragging..thru the trials and errors of others here i want to be able to put together some nice and fast t jets..that will not take my bank account to build.i want to be able to get the stuff either here on H/T or off mfgr websites or e bay.nothing fancy..just go fast t jets.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

forget nep magnets then.
nothing inexpensive about running neo cars.
stick with poly mags. you can use readily available arms with them or get custom wound arms if you like.
as was pointed out, there is NO coast in a neo set up. it is either going, and I mean really fast, or it is stopping.
now don't be completely discouraged. some folks have learned if the bake their neos in the oven, the power is reduced. but then you have an expensive magnet that works like a poly magnet. might just as well buy Nacho's poly magnets to begin with.

what I find amazing is how fast a t-jet can go with Dash or AW magnets and a stock 17 ohm arm.

but I digress. magnet matching is utmost and a centered, balanced (electrically and physically) arm are essential to consistent quick laps..

I would leave the neos for the guys who don't turn and have a sand trap at the end of their straight away.

I know a guy who put a serious dent in a hard wood wall, so forget drywall.! LOL


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks al..now you mentioned 17 ohm arms as were used in the older t jets right??how do these stack against say the mean green @ 6 ohm or some of the other variations @ 11 or so ohms..here is where my confusion sets in..what magnets with what ohm range work best....do i scrap the original t jet magnets for the A/W OR DASH magnets?? or do i buy nacho polys?? and do i talk to tjetgrigs about arms??what i am mainly trying to do here is use what works without having to experiment myself..thanks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sgrig will have all answers for you. PM him. he will get back to you and he knows far more than I do.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Wyatt, you can make a nice road burner with the poly mags and Ive got just the motor for you!
If you are talking stock motors, yes, the AW/Dash magnets will work well with that application, mean green and the like burn up to fast for my liking ( though they are good for drag racing ), they are only single wound and overheat too fast when turning hot laps! ALL my motors are double wound and will run cooler than a standard stock motor, dbl wind=cooler running and better durability/reliability! Gimme track dimensions and I can wind a motor for that track, let me know!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*what works best*

after read this and after doing my own testing n building it,s best to let griggs know what type of trak you have such as how long are the straights and what gears you run and mags yer gonna use.jim has made me about a half dozen roadrace arms that are in the 5.5 to 7.5 and a real fast 16 ohm arm all run with the dash mags.and when you get the right combo they run cool as november and fast as lightning! sounds like yer right on the edge of building some fast road jets....dont look back they might be gainin on ya!!:wave:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

I much prefer using the Neo's in the AFX Non-Mag chassis. As everyone is mentioning, the T-Jets are much more drivable with the Poly magnets. I have built about a half dozen T-Jets with the Neo's and I am only comfortable with a couple of them. I only use the Dark Blue Nacho Neo's in my T-Jets. Anything stronger as mentioned is only for straight liners! I will say however that I have a couple T-Jet Neo equipped cars that I use to road race, but as I mentioned, they only run at most 20 laps per night, never more than 5 at a time for our features. I cannot practice more than a lap or two on our road course due to how much heat they produce. 

I only run them with arms 3 ohms or less. They are rocket ships, but they are also parts eaters and they do not forgive the slightest mistake on the trigger!

My AFX non -mags, on the other hand are a ball to drive. I can run them against stock Magna-Tractions and beat them 3 out of 4 times. I even run them against inline non-magnet cars such as Patriots, Storms, Tycos, and Super G's and can win more than half the time I run them.

Again, even with the AFX chassis, I cannot use them as runner cars, they fly and stick with the Neo's, but they are just for our very short sprint type races we run with our club. They are no longer toys made for playing!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

neo mags come in different strengths & sizes

For my inline unlimited car you need a big arm, 32 to 33g wire. about .5ohms +/-

but for a life like T-car or Mega-g, they are neo cars that run a stock 6ohm arm.

for pancake arms, a normal size neo mag sits very close to the arm, thus requiring a custom hot arm. (you may want to cut the chassis sides for some air flow as well).

I used to race poly magnatractions. I ran 2.5 to 3.5 ohm arms on my road course. these cars were fast and fun.


----------

